# Dobcross Loom Works. Diggle. Saddleworth. (pic heavy)



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

On the West side of the Yorkshire Pennines sits the pretty village of Diggle, which has a history of sheep farming and weaving. And by far the most impressive building in my eyes must be what's commonly known as The Cathedral. 

As the Cathedral looked years ago







This was part of the loom works, which was more commonly known in modern day times as W.H.Shaws Pallet Works. A substantial amount of original buildings however have been sadly demolished. Which is a shame as they were used for munitions in World War 1, and for making parts for Russian Subs in World War 2. Shaws ceased production in 2006.

The Cathedral today. Grade 2 listed, and safe from the heavy plant brigade.






She really is a lovely building.






At the rear is this stunning bridge that connects to the main mill.











It's just as impressive from the inside too.






Parts of the site are live, and I must admit to being a little on edge during my explore, as I could hear voices behind a tarpaulin sheet. The only thing between me and other forms of life 

You can just see the blue tarpaulin on the left behind the pillar which leads to the live section.






It's a nice space all the same.






Some cool pipes.






A room with switch gear, and crusty flying rat shit 











The being careless book 






And where the masochist used to love probing in those deep cuts 






A kit for testing the boilers water quality.






The men's room.











I think somebody left in a hurry.






I think It's safe to say......






That this sign no longer applies 






And on that note..... It's adios from a lonesome rocker!






Outa here.










​


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant report. Thank you.


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## st33ly (Sep 20, 2011)

Liked every pic so thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

Great stuff! Love that tunnel thingy.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers everyone. 

That bridge is a bit nice TeeJF


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous building. It looks like an asylum, especially with that clock tower. Great report.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

Corr! What a find! Lovely place beautifully documented. I'd be interested to hear more on your processing method!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Corr! What a find! Lovely place beautifully documented. I'd be interested to hear more on your processing method!



Thanks for the comments everyone 

Processed in photoscape mate, and It's free


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice mate well done


----------

